# VLC reproduce mal los archivos MP4

## cameta

La última versión de VLC esta dandome problemas con los archivos mp4. Reproduce el audio, pero el video es entrecortado y a saltos. 

¿A alguien más le ocurre?

Los codecs son estos

Codec: H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10) (avc1)

Resolution: 1920x1080

Frame rate: 23.976023

Decoded format: Planar 4:2:0 YUV

----------

## cameta

Confirmado:

En 2.0.5 hay graves problemas

En 2.0.3 todo funciona perfectamente.

Causa probable

1º Alguna de los codecs deberia de ser actualizado por portage para la nueva versión. Sospecho de ffmpeg.

2º Un bug de VLC

----------

## cameta

Bueno se aplica el dicho:

Si no esta roto: ¿por que lo actualizas?

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Arctic

A mi si me los reproduce, pero seguramente sea algun problema con ffmpeg, de echo me van perfectos, estoi usando la rama estable.

Lo que si es cierto es que para ciertos videos he necesitado usar el ultimo git de ffmpeg para poder reproducirlos perfectamente, pero esto ocurriria con cualquier productor, en teoria la 2.0.5 es una version de revision de fallos, con lo cual "en teoria" deberia ser mas estable que la 2.0.3, aunque aveces la logica puede estar equivocada   :Twisted Evil: 

Otro detalllito ,para Nvidia (vdpau) prefiero mplayer, para Ati (vaapi) prefiero VLC .

Abre el vlc desde consola tal que asi:

```
vlc -vv
```

y a ver que error te canta, estaria bien que posteases el mediainfo del video, que para eso han añadido mediainfo a portage   :Laughing: 

----------

## cameta

Gracias, cuando tenga un rato lo pruebo.

----------

